# hunting with a assalt rifle



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well i was out hunting this last weekend and had my semi auto AK47. Mags were block to five rounds and had 155grain soft points. had two doe tags and filled both of them the first deer was running and i heart shot it and it wasnt droping so i shot again and broke its back. my other was also running and i hit it in the liver, left lung, heart, and right lung with the same bullet and it went 300 yards and fell over. that little 7.62X39 is one hell of a little round is very close to a 30/30 win


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

cool, ive always wanted to hunt with my sks but never have


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice looking doe. What is your rifle actually called since they have not make a AK47 since 56, 59 ish.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

it a WASR-10 but its a copy of the AK


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrats!

I actually did hunt with my SKS once. The thing's a little too long and heavy for my taste, being a Yugo 59/66 with the 'nade launcher hanging off the end. I got my doe with it that year.

What load did you use? I used Federal soft points.

The only thing to be wary of is that US commercial made 7.62x39 ammo generally uses a .308 bullet and the com-bloc rifles are made for a .310 or .311 (somebody else may know specifically which). Imported ammo uses a bigger bullet (using Wolf or Brown/Silver Bear or Golden Tiger in a Mini-30 is not a good idea). However, I don't know how decent the bullets are on those imported soft-points. Most of the time, though, you're using open-sighted carbines at fairly close distances so the accuracy hit from the US-made stuff is a wash.

I gotta get me a WASR... neat little guns!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sweet rifle I have one of the original Mac-90's from China. Darn nice rifle.

The only reason I ask is we have to watch the use of the words Assault rifles. Our guns do not have the fun mode (full auto) so they are not truly assault rifles.

I have never shoot a deer with mine. Have got a coyote with it.

It is true the specs are .311 for these tubes most will not shoot .308 very will but others will. I was reading a few years ago that Ruger was making the tubes of the mini30 so you could shoot the .311 ammo and the .308 stuff also. Any word on if that if true or not. From what I read it was set up to squeeze the bullet down to .308.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

My dad used to drop deer with his SKS :sniper:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have an sks and i tokk my second buck with it and numerous does. Its fun to shoot and the bullets are not that expensive. It also is a great varmit gun.


----------

